# Walt's Hobby Tuesday Onroad Carpet Week #1



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

Another good night of racing at Walt's Hobby. It was nice to see some new faces, along with some old ones. It was the first time for onroad for alot of these racers and they did a great job. This saturday is also Onroad. Hope to see everyone their! Here are the results:

1/12 Stock A Main

1. 53 8:05.15 Bruce Throne (Track Record)
2. 50 8:03.07 Jeff Gray
3. 42 8:03.80 Ashley McKeen
4. 34 6:34.37 Steven Theiss
5. 28 5:59.41 Keith Lesh
6. DNS Todd Ferguson BU

1/12 Stock B Main

1. 41 6:36.56 Todd Ferguson
2. 39 7:16.62 Scott Nesbitt
3. 38 8:04.87 Clif McKeen
4. 13 2:33.59 Rich Hammond
5. DNS Jan Poyneer

1/10 4WD Sedan A Main

1. 30 5:01.14 Bob Cummings (Track Record)
2. 25 5:06.70 Corie Locke
3. 21 5:18.84 Clint Bogart
4. 19 5:07.27 Ed Nesbitt
5. DNS Jeff Gray

1/18 Onroad A Main

1. 27 5:00.75 Dan Levy (Track Record)
2. 22 5:03.18 Chris Spencer
3. 21 5:08.97 Jeff Darrow
4. DNS Dan Brigandi

1/10 Truck Onroad A Main

1. 23 5:06.38 Bill Karl
2. 23 5:06.41 Walt Hollis
3. DNS Anthony Reuter

Track Record Walt Hollis 23 5:03.48 in heats


----------

